# John Deere photo contest



## machinefinder

We would like to announce the beginning of an exciting John Deere photo contest. Over the course of the rest of this month, we will be accepting photo submissions to see who is the ultimate John Deere fan. To submit your photos and for more information, check out the contest page. The deadline for the first round of submissions is July 1st so get those photos in!


----------

